
Paid Interview Opportunity for Developers - juliagladstone
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfworhwZhm3jReGJUjcaRb1AHn6e53XMsrjOYl9sNls3DTybA/viewform
======
juliagladstone
Jack Strategy, a design and innovation firm is looking to interview developers
who work closely with marketing teams. Interviews will be 1.5 hours over
Google Hangouts in mid to late July and participants will be compensated $150.
Fill out this linked survey and we will be in touch!

------
kopiblanca
is it true?i found hardly to believe it

